# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Cardinais de Bangai - A minha experiência

## Hugo Jose Santos

Ola a todos,

Gostaria de partilhar convosco a minha primeira experiência na criação de cardinais de bangai.

Esta semana fui presenteado com cerca de 20 pequenos cardinais  :SbPoiss:  :SbPoiss:  após 30 dias de "crescimento" na boca do seu progenitor (parecia um Bulldog)  :SbSourire2: 

Estão a ser alimentados com artémia recém eclodida, não manifestando ainda grande interesse em comidas congeladas do tipo: rotiferos, cyclops e ovos de lagosta.

Este processo é de uma enorme "violência" para o pai, uma vez que durante 30 dias não comeu, estando agora muito magro... por sua vez a fêmea quer-me parecer que já está quase pronta a desovar, mas terá de aguardar uma próxima oportunidade, uma vez que o macho só voltará para a sua companhia daqui por mês e meio ou 2 meses.

Deixo-vos um pequeno video onde podem observar os pequenos  :SbRequin2:  :SbRequin2:  :SbRequin2:  de volta de um ouriço improvisado, que já serviu de abrigo aos bangais que vieram de casa do amigo Afonso.



Vou postando novidades...  :Whistle: 

Cumprimentos
Hugo Santos

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas,

Hugo  :tutasla:  !

De certeza que vão crescer bem ai no teu sistema, e logo temos ai uma "equipe de cardinais" como deve ser...

Quase de não acreditar que estavam todos dentro da boca do macho, não me pareciam haver assim tantos  :EEK!: 

Ganda "ninhada"...

 :Palmas: 
Alimenta-os bem agora,
Abraço,
Fabiano

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Parabéns, espectacular!

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Parabéns ao babado pai!

Agora há que não baixar a guarda do lado do fornecimento alimentar tentando sempre minimizar os períodos de fominha e dar SEMPRE a artémia no primeiro estágio larvar. 

Pelo que vi com o caso dos meus palhaços, esse é o tema chave do crescimento.

Duas sugestões adicionais em que te posso ajudar:
1 - podes querer enriquecer a artemia com Nanochloropsis
2 - podes querer utilizar outro tipo de alimento vivo que por cá tenho e pelo qual os meus palhaços perdem a cabeça: vermes de grindal

Quanto ao segundo ponto, a coisa sobrou-me da água doce e veio a provar-se um excelente complemento que pode ser fornecido relativamente cedo.

O único palhaço que consegui levar à idade adulta perante artemia e vermes de grindal escolhia estes últimos e só se não encontrasse mais é que começava a comer a artemia!

Um Abraço e mais uma vez parabéns

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Parabéns.
Quando temos a oportunidade de vivenciar estas maravilhas, é que o hobbie
tem o seu real valor.

----------


## Hugo Jose Santos

> Agora há que não baixar a guarda do lado do fornecimento alimentar tentando sempre minimizar os períodos de fominha e dar SEMPRE a artémia no primeiro estágio larvar.


Yup... não tem parado.
Tenho andado a colocar artémia a eclodir em diferentes horas do dia... andam sempre com fome  :SbRequin2:  :SbRequin2:  




> Duas sugestões adicionais em que te posso ajudar:
> 1 - podes querer enriquecer a artemia com Nanochloropsis
> 2 - podes querer utilizar outro tipo de alimento vivo que por cá tenho e pelo qual os meus palhaços perdem a cabeça: vermes de grindal


Venha de lá essa ajuda  :SbSourire2: 
Quando é que posso ir buscar?  :Coradoeolhos:  :Whistle:  :yb665: 
E umas mudas de SPS não se arranjam???  :SbSourire2:  Tenho o aqua tão despido  :Coradoeolhos: 

Já agora esses vermes do grindal são bicharocos para que tamanho?

----------


## Hugo Jose Santos

Umas fotos dos bichos com 5 dias...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

É só marcares dia e hora!

Vermes de grindal = minhocas brancas com uma secção bastante fina e com 1cm de comprimento no máximo dos máximos mas vão sempre umas bem mais pequenas "na onda". O ideal é teres um nazarius que apanhe o excesso.

----------


## Hugo Jose Santos

> É só marcares dia e hora!
> 
> Vermes de grindal = minhocas brancas com uma secção bastante fina e com 1cm de comprimento no máximo dos máximos mas vão sempre umas bem mais pequenas "na onda". O ideal é teres um nazarius que apanhe o excesso.


Eles andam sempre com apetite, mas parece-me que 1cm é demasiado para eles... ainda são os vermes de grindal que comem os bangais  :SbSourire2: 

Apesar de já ser notório o seu crescimento, neste momento rondam 1cm de comprimento (mais coisa menos coisa).

Nuno, dá-te jeito na hora de almoço? A ver se dava para combinar qqcoisa esta semana... tenho o meu 2º rebento a nascer e em breve o tempo vai escassear (já tamos em contagem decrescente)  :Whistle:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Eles andam sempre com apetite, mas parece-me que 1cm é demasiado para eles... ainda são os vermes de grindal que comem os bangais 
> 
> Apesar de já ser notório o seu crescimento, neste momento rondam 1cm de comprimento (mais coisa menos coisa).
> 
> Nuno, dá-te jeito na hora de almoço? A ver se dava para combinar qqcoisa esta semana... tenho o meu 2º rebento a nascer e em breve o tempo vai escassear (já tamos em contagem decrescente)


É só pais grávidos aí por casa... :SbSourire2: 

Quarta, dia 27, dá-te?

----------


## Vitor Melo

É sempre um prazer ver imagens destas. Muitos parabéns Hugo.

Efectivamente, o ideal é ir variando a alimentação, mas nesta fase eles pouco ou nada mais comem que artémia. Daqui a um mês, se eles crescerem bem, já os podes tentar enganar e misturar outras coisas a ver se eles pegam e lá mais para a frente apostar na comida seca.


Um abraço e boa sorte,
VM

----------


## Hugo Jose Santos

> É só pais grávidos aí por casa...
> 
> Quarta, dia 27, dá-te?


LOL... com a barriga que tenho, ainda me deve nascer primeiro a criança a mim, do que à patroa  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Amanhã ligo-te a combinar, mas a partida julgo ser possível.

----------


## Hugo Jose Santos

> É sempre um prazer ver imagens destas. Muitos parabéns Hugo.
> 
> Efectivamente, o ideal é ir variando a alimentação, mas nesta fase eles pouco ou nada mais comem que artémia. Daqui a um mês, se eles crescerem bem, já os podes tentar enganar e misturar outras coisas a ver se eles pegam e lá mais para a frente apostar na comida seca.
> 
> 
> Um abraço e boa sorte,
> VM


Quem me dera colocar os bangais a comer "secos"... desde sempre tive bangais e até hoje nunca consegui engana-los com comida seca  :yb663:  :yb665:  :Icon Cry: 

ha-de chegar o dia  :Whistle:

----------


## Vitor Melo

Olá Hugo.


Dos cardinais que consegui criar consegui enganar alguns... Primeiro comecei por habituá-los a comer krill seco, depois foi uma questão de misturar comida seca - flocos e granulado neste caso - e esperar que estes adquirissem o sabor do krill. Ao fim de umas 2 semanas limpavam tudo  :Wink: 


Abraço,
VM

----------


## Diogo Matias

Parabéns pela reprodução!
Quando achares que esses pequenos mosquitos estão prontos a mudar de aquário, não te esqueças de anunciar por aqui.  :Wink:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Mais imagens!!!! Queremos mais imagens!!! :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Hugo Jose Santos

> Mais imagens!!!! Queremos mais imagens!!!


Tem sido complicado em termos de tempo... no entanto a ver se logo consigo colocar um video da hora da paparoca  :SbRequin2:  :SbRequin2:  :SbRequin2: 

(já com 1 semana e 2 dias)

----------

